# Outstanding pictures.



## Pappy (Feb 13, 2015)

Received these in an email this morning. Thought I should share.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 13, 2015)

And some more:


----------



## Jackie22 (Feb 13, 2015)

Nice, Pappy, thanks for posting.


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 13, 2015)

Good stuff Pappy.  That floor in Paris is an amazing illusion.  Thanks young man!!


----------



## rporter610 (Feb 13, 2015)

Great pictures, Pappy!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 13, 2015)

Bull Elk during the "Elk rut" in RMNP (Rocky Mnt. National Park). I (CR) took this.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 13, 2015)

This guy looks like he is giving you the "look." I think you were close enough.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 13, 2015)

Nice pictures Pappy, I like the storm in Montana best!  CR, excellent elk photo, good job!  :coolpics:


----------



## ClassicRockr (Feb 13, 2015)

Pappy, that one didn't give me any trouble, but there was one in Yellowstone, below, that sure had my attention. In short, here's what happened:

Was on guided tour......tour guide, his wife and wife and I. We came across a number of vehicles pulled over to the side of the road and could see folks taking photos from inside their vehicles. We pulled over to the side, just a few yards from where an adult Bull Elk, just inside a wooded area, across a small ditch, was trying to untangle his rack from some brush in between some trees. I jumped out of the tour van, camera and video camera in-hand, and started walking the few yards to where the Bull Elk was, so I could get a better picture. I stopped, focused the camera and then seen the Elk get it's rack untangled, turn and start walking towards the parked cars and me. I turned and jumped into somebodies open van door, the Elk stopped, turned some and just stood still. I thanked the folks for letting me use their van for the escape. They said "no problem". I stepped out, brought the camera up to my eye and started taking photos. I had it in "burst" mode, so I was taking multiple shots. Then came the video camera. Within about a minute or so, this BIG racked Bull Elk started walking deeper into the woods. I got what I wanted. 

In taking photo's, a person has to take a little risk, but certainly no be stupid about getting the best possible picture. 
Here's one of the photos I took of that Bull Elk in Yellowstone N.P.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 21, 2015)

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Aerial  view of Central Park, New  York
.
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]  Carpet  of flowers - Brussels ,   Belgium[/FONT].
.

.
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]7,000  trees planted to form guitar on a farm in Argentina

.
[/FONT][/FONT][FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Niagara Falls -   Canada
.
[/FONT]


----------



## jujube (Feb 21, 2015)

I'd probably be flat on my face as soon as I walked in the door of that computer store - lol.  I have a real hard time with optical illusions. Great pictures!


----------



## AprilT (Feb 21, 2015)

Stunning, fantastic visuals.


----------



## Pappy (Jan 20, 2018)




----------



## hollydolly (Jan 20, 2018)

WoW!! How did I miss this, fantastic pictures....


----------



## Falcon (Jan 20, 2018)

Thanks for the pics  Pappy.   Great ones.


----------



## debbie in seattle (Jan 20, 2018)

Cool pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 20, 2018)

Wow!


----------



## Rainee (Feb 6, 2018)

Wonderful lot of photos thanks all for sharing


----------



## Pappy (Feb 7, 2018)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2018)

Ooooh beautiful, Pappy....


----------



## Pappy (Feb 13, 2018)




----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2018)

OMG that Moon....and that road... wonder where that is?...fantastic Pappy...


----------



## Pappy (Feb 13, 2018)

I know Holly. It looks like you could walk right up to the moon. Don’t know where this was taken.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 13, 2018)

It's just stunning Pappy, I don't think I've ever seen anything like it...


----------



## Camper6 (Feb 14, 2018)

Those pictures are simply fantastic.


----------



## Lara (Feb 14, 2018)

Incredible photos Pappy! Fun to see :coolpics:


----------



## Pappy (Feb 14, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Feb 14, 2018)

^...another good one (above), Pappy. 
I was going to use this photo (below) for a Valentines Day thread (heart) 
but works well for this thread too:


----------



## Pappy (Feb 15, 2018)




----------

